# Piraya POTM fish is gone



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

I don't know what is going on with my tank. My fish are getting cloudy eye, white patches etc and are dying. Two of my fish (large tern and large caribe) show no ill effects. I've tested for ammonia (level ok), I've given medicine (malefix plus other related product Primifix), I've done water changes.

3 - piraya gone
1 - tern 
1 - RB


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

damn bro sorry for your loss


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

sh*t














that was a beauty ! may (s)he and the others







Maybe DonH knows what's wrong ?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Cloudy eye can be a acid burn from ph to low,may test for that,just a thought.


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Sorry for your loss man! Such a hassel to lose such a beautiful fish!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Man, Thats a beautiful Fish, Great pic!


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

that sucks man


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Check your ph dude. That's a beatiful fish and it'd be a hell of a thing to lose


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cloudy eyes and white patches on the skin can be the cause of dirty water, primarily ammonia being too high. Im not questioning your knowledge of water conditioning, but recheck the ammonia levels, PH, and conditioning (chlorine/chlorimine removers).

Will move to Disease Parasite, and Injury Forum just for any other help.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dammit that was a beauty


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

my friedns tank had that diease , damned if he didnt loose evbery fish he had


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

mrodge said:


> my friedns tank had that diease , damned if he didnt loose evbery fish he had
> [snapback]1070756[/snapback]​


Dude, why did you bring that thread back after such a long time ago. Maybe you should look at the date next time.








~Taylor~


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Damn man !!! It was a real beauty...

Sorry for your loss


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

what i would do leon. is a 50% water change......


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> what i would do leon. is a 50% water change......
> [snapback]1071325[/snapback]​


Dude, did you notice when this thread was first started? It wasn't even the year 2005 back then









No need to resurrect old threads...


----------

